# Finally achieved another miracle chat thread



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all 

Some amazing friendships have been made on this board and although you are all at very different stages of your journey along the path to achieve another miracle, it's wonderful to see how supportive everyone is of each other 

As is the case in quite a few areas of FF, we have quite a mixture of stages (and therefore topics) being discussed on one board.
You are all incredibly sensitive to each other's feelings no matter what stage of the journey you are at, celebrating those with much longed for news, and comforting/supporting those who need it.
Due to how sensitive you all are to each other and how much you've gone through together I'd hate to see members drifting away (as is starting to be the case), so as not to offend friends who are still struggling  

I have therefore started up an additional thread for those of you who have now been finally blessed with another miracle and who wish to chat freely on this subject without worry or concern.

I can appreciate that it's hard to know where you are 'best placed' on the forum at this stage of your journey, so hopefully this thread is somewhere you can continue to support each other.
This goes for new members too, 'the more the merrier' as they say, and that saying certainly applies to support through infertility and beyond .

Angie x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
thanks, and I thought I'd post to say hi.

I am currently 26w pregnant with a singleton. I have 4 year old twins.

I am finding this pregnancy quite different from last time. Love being pregnant again but physically much tougher despite only being the one - probably as I have the twins to look after as well as work and my endo is a lot worse.

how is everyone else finding it second or more time round? 

My kids are excited about the idea of a little bro or sis ( don't know which as cord was between legs at scan ) . However my ds wants a brother and my dd wants a sister. So someone will be disappointed. 

How are others kids dealing with the idea of a sibling?

Looking forward to hearing others stories

x x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Evening all,
Just a quick hello from me ... I hope I am  'qualified ' to post here, even though I am just 7wks pregnant. Our first ICSI miracle blessed us with my now 2.5yr old son, and this second cycle of treatment went perfect too. We are having our viability scan next week (27th) so hoping and praying that all is well... And wondering how many are on board! 
Looking forward to getting to know you x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi to everyone reading and thanks to Angelissa for starting this thread. 

I have just given birth to IVF baby #2, a gorgeous little boy, little brother for our adorable first son who is now 2 years old. 

Carter, in answer to your questions, I had reduced movements last Fri (at 38 weeks) so was taken in and told they were going to start labour by breaking my waters. They gave me a stretch and sweep and then moved me to delivery suite only to be told they couldnt go ahead with induction as they didnt have any midwives to deliver!! The traces on baby were coming back ok though and also indicated I was in fact having contractions albeit very inconsistently. Anyway, they sent us home and we were told to go back 4 hours later for induction. That didnt happen but they did scan us to check baby was ok. I then had to go back in on the Sat for more tests and again on the Mon. On the Weds I had an appt with a consultant to decide a way forward and she felt that we should let things happen naturally as baby seemed happy and I was still getting contractions.  I got home from hosp at 5pm and contractions started to get more frequent from 6.30pm.  We went in at 8.30 but were sent home as I was only 2.5 cms dilated and although the contractions had been coming every 2 mins they became less frequent the minute we arrived at the hosp!! Anyway we went back in at 3.15am on the Thur and our little man was born at 5.50am. He came out back to back with quite a bit of force so I had to go into surgery straight after for stitching. 

xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mierran & Mrs_F   and congratulations to you both 

Lots of luck Mrs_F with your scan on Thursday 
PP.........Yayyy!  so lovely to see you here         
Gosh you had a time of it didn't you , you poor thing 
I bet you were well and truly fed up by the Thurs with all the to-ing and fro-ing , let alone the worry and then the traumatic experience at the end 
I hope the pain is easing up a bit now and you aren't in too much discomfort with the stitches 
A good friend of mine had a similar experience and I really felt for her as I can only imagine how uncomfortable and painful it must be as you are healing.
I bet big bro is in awe , my little lady (also 2) loves babies and wants to stroke/cuddle them whenever she sees one 
Congratulations once again and lots of love 

Ang x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Penelope pitstop - congratulations on your second miracle! And I hope you heal well after your ds's rush to come into the world.
how is ds1 getting on with his little brother ?

My two are 4 and esp dd is besotted with babies. I just hope that continues once one arrives that they can't hand back and need to share mum and dad with.


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just dipping my toe in to say a belated but massive congratulations to Penelope. Ouchie to delivery and immediate stitches afterwards. Bet you didn't know whether you were coming or going in the build up to labour? I hope everything is going well with your forever family? xxxx


----------

